# Code Fehlerhaft finde den Fehler nicht.



## d.keller (24. Mrz 2014)

Ich versuche mit Hilfe von jquery und ajax dynamische Inhalte zu laden aber irgendwie funktioniert mein Code nicht. Ich will auf meiner Homepage, ohne das laden einer neuen Seite ein Loginformular einblenden lassen. Leider wird nur der <div class="main"> auf der Startseite kurz ausgeblendet und dann wieder eingeblendet ohne das ein neuer Inhalt geladen wird. Würde mich über eine Lösung freuen. 


```
$(document).ready(function() {
    $("#m_login").click(function() {
        $("#main").animate({opacity:"0", filter:"alpha(opacity=0)"}, 400, function() {
            $("#main").load("login.html", function() {
                $("#main").animate({opacity:"1", filter:"alpha(opacity=100)"}, 400);
                        
            });
        });
    }); 
});
```


----------

